# nicknames for your pooches?



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

so alot of people laugh at me when they hear me calling my "pitbulls" by a fufu nick name:roll:... what are your guys nicknames for your dogs?

i have KENYA-POO & CHYNA-BEAR

idk how those came about but thats what i call them lol


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Uhm, I think I will only post the good nicknames. lol

Combat is Crate Poo'er, Gomer, Little nuts (he has small balls okay)
Bomber is Poo eater, Goofy butt
Tank is Tanker, Old man Dog
Tonka is Rat Dog.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG i have too many names..heres a few...

P
Little Man
Bubs
Bubba
Stinky
Puppy
Spanky
BooBoo

I have more but those I use most..I have no idea how or where I come up with them..he comes or looks at me to those the most


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Uhm, I think I will only post the good nicknames. lol
> 
> *Combat is Crate Poo'er, Gomer, Little nuts (he has small balls okay)*Bomber is Poo eater, Goofy butt
> Tank is Tanker, Old man Dog
> Tonka is Rat Dog.


lmfao... poor guy... yeah my two are kinda lame, i mean tehre is teh occasional BUTTHEAD or BI-OTCH but.... for the most part i i just have those too...

my bf calls kenya wiggle worm, cuz her butt wiggles in every direction when she is excited and looks retarded. and chyna is stinky dog... but she is never stinky... idk go figure


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmmm lets see...

With Charlie it's Tator Tot or Chitty (because he eats poo and don't to say the real word around the kids...LOL)

With Max it's Waldo (because you see him one second and he's gone the next..lol)

Zoe has a ton and she will respond to all but she knows your mood by which one you call her..Well she knows she is in trouble when you say her full name which is Zoe Ann..

We also call her Zoe-Boe, Bunny and the hubby calls her Princess....because he thinks she's the perfect dog...not if he has seen and cleaned the things I have...LOL


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Well all my dogs have obvious nicknames lol, not anything really unique but they come by them.

Nevaeh--Nay-Nay, Girlie, Pretty Girl
Faith--Faithers, Blue Butt, Crazy Girl
Jewel--Jewelz, Jewel Leigh Gurl, Fatso
Duke--Dookie, Retard (lol), Pooter
Dolly--Dollz, Loud Mouth, Run-a-round


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

rico=re re, ricky, my puerto rican dog 
rex= scrapy do


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

oh good i'm glad i'm not the only one with silly nicknames

Sulster
salsa
bubba lou(don'y know why i started saying this)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh god... to be honest i never call my dogs by their real names unless they are in trouble. ya'll are gonna think im nuts! Hell, I may just be!

Indigo: Indi, Inni, Ninni, pork, pork chop, porker, lamb, little lamb (followed by fleece as white as snow lol),lamb chop, go-go girl

Neela:Cheeks, sweet cheeks, honey, honey bunny, sweet girl

Jarvis: Tooda, Tooda Bears, Jar-Ass ... when he ate the hole in the wall @$$hole


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Theres a few a call my boy, dont know why, but i do.lol

Volanco
Cainer's
bubba
cocane
Stinky (cause he farts, and they stink bad)
Hey (cause it gets his attention)
Candy Cain
nay-ners


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't normally call my dogs by anything but their name but I have been know to shorten the name.

Mikado was Kado and with him I was afraid soemone would try to steal him so i would call him buster in town he never answered to it.

Chalice was Chally.

DaVinci is DaVinch or Vinci.

Vendetta is Miss V ( start because of Reddoggy) and baby girl.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I call Lady- Lady bug
Raisin- Ray Ray, or Raisin butt
Thrall- Thrally butt, or poopie


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

This is a great thread. hmm Let's see I call mine by several nicknames. And yes my firends know I'm crazy. lol

Phoenix - 

Neener
Daddy
Brown Dog
Big Brown
Pheenie

Penny - 

Pooh
Penny Pooh
Poodley Doodley
Poo Doo
fat azz - is meant in a loving way, i swear, lol
Pooh Bear

orion - 

Wooberten
Woobie McWooberten (Mayor of McWoobytownshipville) lmaooo

hat's the only one Orion has. It suits him too adn he has put woobin in the dictionary. lmaooo


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

Zeus - cow dog, bubba, bub, jerk, and priss, because he sort of "struts" when he walks

Lil Bit..just gets called Lil Bit

Saphira - Sophie. On occassion, retard.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> This is a great thread. hmm Let's see I call mine by several nicknames. And yes my firends know I'm crazy. lol
> 
> Phoenix -
> 
> ...


omg you have the best names!!! theya re soo odd!!! i love it i could jsut picture you calling pheonix NEENER lmao.... and woobie mcwooberton lmao.... awesome. u get rep points for those lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks LLRN. I have to laugh at myself sometimes about heir names.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I rarely call my dogs by their actual names, also. Unless in trouble >> <<

Bear:

Pooperdoop
Berber
Berbee
Bearzee

Annabelle:
Belle (this is what everyone else calls her, not Annabelle)
Belly (this is what I always call her... shes a fattie)
Fattie
Stink face
Stink butt
Bb
widdle bb
cute bb (LOL too many bb's)
floppy
wrinkler

etc, i am sure. I cannot think of them all, it's too horrible ;___; hahahaha.
this was a great post :clap:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao this is cute ok

Bango- doofy, f***er
Tai- Tai Tai
Dixie - boo boo, heifer
yolanda- yo yo, pressy girl, little lucy(her mother)
Diamond- nasty heifer, dia dia, hellyn, sooner(sooner eat her own Sh** than her food)
Chester- chaz, anal floss
Houdini- hou hou, tail popper
Deigo- fat boy, fat a**, sh**head
Remi- rem rem , lil bango (she is scared of the floors in the house)
( haven't had her long enough to come up with anything else yet)


----------

